# Advice please...Tumors on spleen and liver



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Chris... I'm very sorry about this diagnosis. 

Maybe if it was just the tumors on the spleen, I'd discuss surgery. But the fact she has tumors on her liver as well makes me wonder if this is cancer and has already spread.... 

When we opted to have surgery on our Danny to remove his spleen, there was no evidence of tumors anywhere else.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Can her sonogram results be sent to a canine oncology specialist for review? Because the tumors don't sound localized to one organ I'd be worried that explorative surgery would be too hard on Sammi and result in news of a progressive cancer anyway. I'm not trying to scare you, just thinking out loud to try to help you.

My thoughts and best wishes are truly with you and Sammi.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

No one here will think it has anything to do with money, please don't even think about that. What you describe does not sound very promising seeing as the liver is also involved. The spleen can be removed if needed and at 9 years old it is a viable option. But the liver is another story all together. Did the vet give you any diagnosis? I am afraid to say these are classic signs of hemangiosarcoma. As to whether or not to do the surgery next week, that would be a personal call and no one will question it. There is no right or wrong. I am sure members who have experienced this will tell you what they did and what it meant. 
I chose to do nothing when my Brandi was diagnosed, she was 10 1/2 at the time. It had spread to the liver and spleen. She had many more good days than bad over the next 4 months before we had to let her go. We did everything to makke her comfortable, happy and SPECIAL everyday. We were glad to get those 4 months but were wishing for many more.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am very sorry about your girl.

I have no advice but do have prayers. I will be thinking of you.

Vic and Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

I am so very sorry you and Sammi are going through this!
I would ask the vet what the chances are that they think this is cancer.

They also inserted a needle to draw out something from the abdomen before the exploratory surgery and there was blood. 


Our Snobear had an xray and they thought they saw a mass, so they did exploratory surgery and saw that he had a big tumor on one lobe of his liver and spots on the other lobe of the liver-they were pretty sure he had
Hemangiosarcoma. We chose to say goodbye to Snobear, while he was still under anesthesia, as they told us we would be back in a month or two in the same awful spot.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Megora said:


> Chris... I'm very sorry about this diagnosis.
> 
> Maybe if it was just the tumors on the spleen, I'd discuss surgery. But the fact she has tumors on her liver as well makes me wonder if this is cancer and has already spread....
> 
> When we opted to have surgery on our Danny to remove his spleen, there was no evidence of tumors anywhere else.


 
I agree it seems like it might be a cancer that has spread and doing the surgery just might be putting her through a painful and exspensive ordeal that won't give her any extra time. I'm sure that like all of us here you would spend any amount of money if it would save her but to pay 1700.00 to find out you can't save her would make it even harder. I'm so so sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I am sorry to hear your news. Our 9.5 YO golden had the same diagnosis. The vet advised against surgery because of the liver tumor. Our dog's diagnosis was hemangiosarcoma which is a very aggressive cancer. She told us even if it was just the spleen the prognosis isn't good for most dogs, it's rare the dog lasts more than 3 months, but there are always the few lucky ones.

She was able to make Duncan's last 2 weeks comfortable with the use of steroids to reduce the swelling. The risk with these type of tumors is that they will start causing internal bleeding. Two weeks after our dog's diagnosis, his gums paled, and he was too weak to walk down the steps. We chose to put him out of his pain.

Ultimately only you can decide what is best for your dog, but with the liver involved, it's usually not good
I am so sorry


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going down this path. Know that whatever decision you make with love and her well being in mind, will be the right one. I'll remember you all in my prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry Chris. What a horrible thing to hear about your sweet pup.

With the liver involved, it is a terminal diagnosis. You can have the spleen removed but no one can live without their liver.And even if they removed the part with the tumor, it has probably spread since it is in two organs.
If it was just the spleen, I have know many people here whose dogs lived several years or more after having the spleen removed.
Please talk to the vet again about what he saw on the liver.
I am so very sorry my heart aches for you. Cancer is evil.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I've lived your nightmare twice. In both cases the diagnosis was hemangiosarcoma and my best guess is that is what Sammi and you are facing . 

Our first Goldenx Beau was 13 1/2 when he suddenly stopped eating. At that time (2004) it took weeks to get a sonogram and schedule surgery here. Beau's vet took xrays and told me it did not look good because there were spots in the spleen, liver and lungs. During the 2 weeks from initial symptoms, sonogram and splenectomy, Beau rallied. Deep down I knew this wasn't a good situation but was still shocked when the surgeon called us just a few minutes after dropping him off for the surgery to tell us the cancer was so far advanced the only humane thing we should do is not wake him up from the surgery. He feared Beau would only live a few days more at best. We consented to euthanizing him on the table. 

Six years later our Barkley collapsed on a morning walk. This time we got an immediate sonogram that showed the splenetic mass. Our vet told us he thought the involvement was limited to the spleen so Barkley had a splenectomy early the next morning. It was also diagnosed as hemangiosarcoma, but this time it was limited to the spleen. Our vet thought we could have some extra good quality days together with the help of chemotherapy. I feared how it would affect Barkley's quality of life but the vet assured me the drugs used for hemangiosarcoma are not as taxing as some of the drugs for a cancer like lymphoma. My DH wanted to try at least one round of chemotherapy, then reassess. I consulted with 3 different veterinarians and each assured me we had a good shot at a few more months together with him as long as we started the chemotherapy as soon as he healed from his splenectomy. I finally agreed to try at least one round of chemo and go from there, based on how Barkley did following each session. We had 3 1/2 good months with Barkley from collapse until he developed some other quality of life issues (nasal bleeds, a diagnosed cruciate tear and a suspected cruciate tear) and we released him. He did very well with the chemo--no side effects at all, but at almost 13 years of age, those other issues robbed him of his quality of life and dignity and we let him go. 

I think you should definitely see if an oncologist can review the sonogram and advise you beforehand, if possible. If more than the spleen is involved I'm not sure you will be buying much more time should you go forward with the splenectomy and chemotherapy. The surgery is extensive; however, our Barkley fared very well and recovered quickly. The problem is that hemangiosarcoma is an extremely evil and aggressive cancer and if it's already advanced to the other organs before the splenectomy, it may be better to spend precious quality time with Sammi and enjoy her as much as possible, without the added stress of surgery recovery. The problem is that with her spleen intact she can bleed out at any time. I am really sorry to be this blunt and I wish I could soften the message. This type of cancer is just so cruel. 

You are in my prayers and in my thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No advice, just sending prayers and good wishes.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your input. I suspected the spleen, but when the vet said the liver too I felt it would be a hopeless situation. That is why I wanted to hear some of the stories you all have endured and how positive or negative the outcomes were. I would do anything for her if I felt chances were good for a longer life, but for a few months I just can't see putting such a sweet sweet girl through that. 

Bless her heart, the vet kept giving her treats and she readily gobbled them which surprised me since she refused her dinner, come to find out when I was checking out she released them all and there were several unchewed buscuits laying at my feet. They were big too, but you could not tell there was anything in her mouth. She was always good at hiding things in her mouth like that, I guess she just didn't want to let the vet think she couldn't eat. 

I talked to my husband about it and he is also of the feeling that we should just make her happy and keep her comfortable and enjoy her while we have her.

Unfortunately at this time I just don't even think I have the energy to deal with a hopeless situation and going through painful surgery and who knows what. We are the sole caretakers for my 90 year old dad with dementia/alzheimer's and that absolutely saps me of what little energy I have right now. I can barely imagine the heartache of going through a hopeless battle of cancer at the same time.

Please keep my sweet girl in your thoughts and prayers, I don't want her to suffer. Thank you all so much for your support.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

sameli102 said:


> Thank you all for your input. I suspected the spleen, but when the vet said the liver too I felt it would be a hopeless situation. That is why I wanted to hear some of the stories you all have endured and how positive or negative the outcomes were. I would do anything for her if I felt chances were good for a longer life, but for a few months I just can't see putting such a sweet sweet girl through that.
> 
> Bless her heart, the vet kept giving her treats and she readily gobbled them which surprised me since she refused her dinner, come to find out when I was checking out she released them all and there were several unchewed buscuits laying at my feet. They were big too, but you could not tell there was anything in her mouth. She was always good at hiding things in her mouth like that, I guess she just didn't want to let the vet think she couldn't eat.
> 
> ...


Chris, if it's any consolation, I was told my our veterinarian that hemangio victims don't physically suffer as much as other forms of cancer. I am praying that you make as many sweet memories as you can with whatever time Sammi has left--they will sustain you in the future. HUGS to you in this difficult situation. You all will be in my prayers.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh Chris, I am so very, very sorry to hear this heartbreaking news about sweet Sammi.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

With the tumor that has likely spread from spleen to liver, removing even the primary tumor does not make sense. I have had 2 goldens with hemangiosarcoma. One had it on her heart and one had it on her spleen. The one with cardiac hemangio had metastatic disease. My other girl with splenic hemangio likely had started the spread
with her hemorrhages. No good answer, it all totally stinks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ggdenny said:


> Can her sonogram results be sent to a canine oncology specialist for review? Because the tumors don't sound localized to one organ I'd be worried that explorative surgery would be too hard on Sammi and result in news of a progressive cancer anyway. I'm not trying to scare you, just thinking out loud to try to help you.
> 
> My thoughts and best wishes are truly with you and Sammi.


I agree with all of this. Hopefully, they can be a little more specific for you. Are they looking for hemangiosarcoma, for example? Can they give her a fentanyl pain patch while you wait just to be on the safe side that she is comfortable physically so you will feel good taking some time to process and think?

I just read the other answers here, and they are so good and wise. I have also lost two goldens to Hemangiosarcoma, and I am really glad I let Raleigh go before there was a bleeding crisis so his last moments were calm and peaceful.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going thru this with Sammi. Like many others here I had this same situation with my heart dog, Jake. I hate cancer...

I hope you have many days with Sammi, I will be keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sammi - my only advice would be to listen to your heart. Your heart knows what is best for all of you - especially Sammi.

I have only faced the cancer beast once with my goldens, and the exploratory surgery showed a liver destroyed by cancer (type unknown to me), so he was not allowed to wake up. It was fast - he had been hiking with me the previous day, then he stopped eating.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris, I am so sorry that you have gotten this sad news about your sweet Sammi. You will do whatever is best for her and your family. I hope you have many wonderful memories left to create.....


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

It is a heartbreaking disease that robs so many of our Goldens. I hope one day they find out how to stop it. My thoughts are with you right now. Just lost my guy a month ago, and it was the most difficult thing to deal with, but I know now, with great clarity that I did the right thing at the right time. I didn't know it then, but through lots of prayer, and the WONDERFUL and COMPASSIONATE people here, I was able to work through the crazy emotion of it all, and in the end, find the necessary strength and heart to do him that last final favor. They give you so much, and it really is our job to do the same for them. (( Hugs)) I am so very sorry for all of you. Enjoy your girl. She will let you know when it's time to relieve her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and Sammi. Whatever decision you make is the right one for her. I hate cancer and so sorry to see it affect another one of our sweet goldens. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

May god bless your family and Sammi. I can add little to the consensus of the wise veteran group comments which I find to be right on target.  I am sorry to say you will have to watch her carefully over the weekend because the bleeding into the abdoment can stop or it can become profuse. We took my Tucker in on a Friday afternoon with similar syptoms as Sammi...good blod count, good gums but slightly distended abdomen.....by Saturday morning he was on the verge of collapse and they operated immediately to remove the spleen. Again, please accept my heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> Thank you all for your input. I suspected the spleen, but when the vet said the liver too I felt it would be a hopeless situation. That is why I wanted to hear some of the stories you all have endured and how positive or negative the outcomes were. I would do anything for her if I felt chances were good for a longer life, but for a few months I just can't see putting such a sweet sweet girl through that.
> 
> Bless her heart, the vet kept giving her treats and she readily gobbled them which surprised me since she refused her dinner, come to find out when I was checking out she released them all and there were several unchewed buscuits laying at my feet. They were big too, but you could not tell there was anything in her mouth. She was always good at hiding things in her mouth like that, I guess she just didn't want to let the vet think she couldn't eat.
> 
> ...


Our Duncan stopped eating because like your dog, the tumors on the spleen and liver were pressing on his stomach. Our vet prescribed steroids and the improvement was immediate. It wasn't a permanent solution, but it made his last days not so bad. He could eat again, he played in the snow with the kids, played tug of war a bit (wouldn't let him play full out fetch). 

You may want to ask your vet if they think that would help your dog. It didn't make Dunc lethargic or anything. We just had to be careful how much he ate later in the day, as the medicine wore off.

It's just so hard


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

The vet that did her sonogram is a very kind sweet young lady. I am very confident of her testing ability and her advice, however, I do want to talk to the head vet Monday after he looks at the report and get his input. A few years ago he lost Sammi's aunt to spleen cancer even after he operated to remove it, it was too late, and I don't think hers had spread to her liver, that adds a whole new set of problems. Unless he can give me some real hope for more than a few months I doubt that we will do surgery and just make what time she has left very memorable with lots of sweet moments.
She did eat her dinner heartily when I offered it again at 9pm and she enjoyed lots of loving and caressing from my husband while she laid across his lap on the couch tonight. A couple pieces of cheese and a bed time cookie and she is sleeping peacefully right now, probably dreaming about all those cookies she left behind at the vets office. 
She is the best natured dog I have ever known, she raised my 2 grandbabies from birth and loved every minute of it. She holds a very honorable position in our home and we will never allow her to suffer.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear what you, your family and most important Sammi is going through. I cannot add a whole lot and I agree with all comments been made. 
I just have one to add:
Fluid in the abdomen was another red flag for me when I read your thread. It could be ascites from severe liver disease and if not - even then those fluids can have cells from the tumor in it and this means it is more likely that the tumor might spread fast.

Sorry that I do not have better news/ additions to make.

Good vibes, enjoy and celebrate your days with Sammi - like you and your family is doing. 
Spoil her!!!!

Heike


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. We will keep you and Sammi in our prayers. Please give your special girl a big hug from us.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Chris - I'm just so sorry. It's evident how much you and your family love Sammi. I'm feeling the gut punch with you right now.

And, let me just say that the honesty, love, and care in which everyone who has dealt with this particular kind of cancer (Duke's was lymphoma ) answered your original post brought more tears to my eyes as I kept reading.

This is such a great group of people - especially during times like this. We never want to be here, but when I found myself in a similar position as yours - this place was my life line. Everyone lived through Duke's and my journey with us and that support was invaluable. I'm so glad you and Sammi are not going through this alone.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so very sorry for this diagnosis....You Sammi and your husband will be in my prayers.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of Sammi's diagnosis. I lost my Lucy on hhe 5 th December to hemangio of the spleen. 

I sending you and Sammi lots of hugs and prayers for more time with your baby.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Our Pete had hemangio of the spleen. He was perfect in the morning (no symptoms at all before that) and collapsed that night. We rushed him to the vet and he had fluid in his stomach. It was blood. The vet did surgery after he stablized him and found a ruptured tumor on the spleen but no evidence of cancer anywhere else. So we proceeded with the removal of the spleen. We lost him 2 weeks later. I would say enjoy Sammi to the fullest and you will know when it is time. Watch her carefully.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, one thing I learned on this forum and I hope others do, is to keep a watch on my dogs gums. Take note of what a healthy pink gum looks like so you will know when it doesn't look right.
The vet was amazed that I was able to catch that and get her in there right away considering how good and happy she appeared otherwise.
She's was starting to feel better last night and wanted to eat anything she could have. She was excited about her breakfast this morning and her gums are pink again. So for now I guess she is ok until it starts again, I am watching her very closely.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So very true Chris. I'm praying she continues to feel well and you have lots of time to be together.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so glad to hear Sammi is having a good day and I pray she has many more. I too have learned to look at their gums after losing Gunner to hemangio. I pray someday soon they find a cure. Sending :smooch::smooch: for Sammi. Hang in there.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that keeping her comfortable and enjoying the rest of the time you have with her is the best decision that you can make. I wish you didn't have to go through this and I know how heartbreaking it can be. I lost my Daisy in June at 6 years old from hemangio. She never had surgery because the vet said it had spread and it wouldn't save her. I'll say a prayer for Sammi to have lots of happy time left to spend with you. Big hugs to you and Sammi.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris, one thing our acupuncture vet insisted we take home on Barkley's last acupuncture visit was a chinese herb called yunan paiyao, also spelled baiyao. I just googled it and found this blog about it: Caring for Pets 
You can get it from holistic veterinarians or even order it off Amazon. It was used by the Viet Cong in the war to stop bleeding from war injuries. 
The package I got had several pills and then one tiny red one at the top of the package that was supposed to be used for emergency bleeds. 
We were reluctant to use it because or chemotherapy vet was skeptical, but on the last day when a nosebleed started we decided why not and it did stop the bleeding a few hours afterwards. In retrospect I wish we had used it throughout his battle. 
If you are open to trying alternative things, you might see if you can locate some of this stuff. It can help with some of the little bleeds that occur or a major one. 
There are a few posts on the forum about this.
Checking the gums is something I routinely do now too on Toby. It's scary how fast things can change. For that reason I still keep the Yunan Paiyo just in case for Toby.
Here is the link to a yahoo group dealing with hemangiosarcoma. You'll see all sorts of treatments and ideas on this from conventional to holistic. I was a member during Barkley's journey but left it when it got too painful for me to read all the stories of sweet dogs suffering from this cruel disease:
TheSumnerFoundation : The Sumner fnd fighting Hemangiosarcoma

I hope you have a good day today with Sammi.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Chris, one thing our acupuncture vet insisted we take home on Barkley's last acupuncture visit was a chinese herb called yunan paiyao, also spelled baiyao. I just googled it and found this blog about it: Caring for Pets
> You can get it from holistic veterinarians or even order it off Amazon. It was used by the Viet Cong in the war to stop bleeding from war injuries.
> The package I got had several pills and then one tiny red one at the top of the package that was supposed to be used for emergency bleeds.
> We were reluctant to use it because or chemotherapy vet was skeptical, but on the last day when a nosebleed started we decided why not and it did stop the bleeding a few hours afterwards. In retrospect I wish we had used it throughout his battle.
> ...


Thank you for this info...we don't have any holistic vets near me but I do have a niece that is studying Chinese medicine and graduates this spring. I will write to her and see if she can answer some questions for me. Anything that will help Sammi at this point is worth a try.
Thanks again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammi*

So glad that Sammi had a good day and wanted to eat!

Yes, always watch the gums to make sure they are pink and not pale.


----------

